# Age of Mythology Titans fails to recognise admin



## Lacatoosh (May 3, 2010)

I have installed Age of Mythology onto my laptop which ran fine and multiplayer updated on its own so I could play online. I installed the Titans expansion and when I try to sign into my multiplayer account it says:

"There is an updated version of Age of Mythology that is required to play"

When i click on more then click on update Titans i get this message:

"There was a file access problem. You have to be logged into windows with admin rights."

This confuses me as I am on the only account on my laptop which is the administrator :S I went onto the Age of Mythology Titans website and the only update is from June 2004 :S

Need help with this situation please.
Looking forward to hearing back on how I can fix this problem.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:.

Have you tried running the game as adminstrator? Right click the shortcut and click "Run as Adminstrator".


----------

